
Why a cocktail of microbes could give protection against disease - zeristor
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/dec/30/children-leukaemia-mel-greaves-microbes-protection-against-disease
======
acd
Your tummy contains a micro system that is essential to your health. That is
why eating food which have nutrients for those microbes are good for your
health. There is also link between these microbes and your brain.

This is also why eating food feed with antibiotics is bad for you because it
kills the good bacteria in the tummy.

------
pella
discussion 7 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17120082](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17120082)

------
pella
"A causal mechanism for childhood acute lymphoblastic leukaemia (Mel Greaves)"

Nature Reviews Cancer volume 18, pages 471–484 (2018)

(paywall)
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41568-018-0015-6](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41568-018-0015-6)

PDF(free):
[https://www.tuseb.gov.tr/enstitu/tacese/yuklemeler/ekitap/cs...](https://www.tuseb.gov.tr/enstitu/tacese/yuklemeler/ekitap/cshastaliklari/all.pdf)

Latest from cancer scientist Mel Greaves:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?cmd=search&term=Mel%20Gr...](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?cmd=search&term=Mel%20Greaves)

------
masonic
The actual title is "‘For 30 years I’ve been obsessed by why children get
leukaemia. Now we have an answer’", but the submitter's choice of title is
more succinct and descriptive.

------
option_greek
Why not use existing probiotics like Kefir in the clinical trials rather than
reinvent a new mix.

~~~
gumby
Reasons not to include: How do you know the particular mix in a particular
batch of Kefir is appropriate for Leukaemia? How do you control batch-batch
variance to get a large enough _n_ to power the study adequately.

Of course you may have picked the wrong assortment in your study -- oops. Then
again people _do_ get leukaemia, some of whom have presumably drunk Kefir. It
would need its own study.

------
learnstats2
This reads a bit like snake-oil yakult.

The article presents hypothetical causes of leukaemia as fact, when they are
not evidenced by current science.

------
sunstone
I wonder if all the vaccinations in the first year wouldn't qualify as a
"sickness" or several sicknesses as far as the immune system is concerned?

